# Help with  Frag



## 1krazyrider (Mar 29, 2011)

I looking for any help on reconstituting Frag 176-191 . I have slin pins that says 50 units and 1/2 cc , So how much bw should i add to a 5mg vile of frag. Also can anyone confirm on the shelf life if refridgerated.  My diet is in check and good solid routine at gym. I have dropped 15lbs in last 2 months , My stats are 203 was 218 5' 10" 42 yo. Problem having waistline dissapear. Hoping this will aide in burning this problem area. thanks for any help .


----------



## Klutch (Mar 29, 2011)

1krazyrider said:


> I looking for any help on reconstituting Frag 176-191 . I have slin pins that says 50 units and 1/2 cc , So how much bw should i add to a 5mg vile of frag. Also can anyone confirm on the shelf life if refridgerated. My diet is in check and good solid routine at gym. I have dropped 15lbs in last 2 months , My stats are 203 was 218 5' 10" 42 yo. Problem having waistline dissapear. Hoping this will aide in burning this problem area. thanks for any help .


go to this website. you can do 2-3 mg bac water i used 2.. now im using 3

Peptide Calculator
step1 for you would be 0.5
step 2. 5mg
step 3. 2 or 3 its up to you
step 4. put how many mcg you want to take at once.
hope this helps


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks  for the info klutch, How's your results been on frag.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 29, 2011)

Klutch just checked that calculator out, thanks man.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 29, 2011)

only 6 days in havent really notice anything yet. so im bumping the dose up.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 29, 2011)

ill keep watching your log . good luck and thanks, Ill be starting mine soon and will start a log .


----------



## Klutch (Mar 29, 2011)

ok ill keep an eye out for it...


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 30, 2011)

Does this sound right. I reconstituted it with 3ml of bw which ended up being 6 times with a with a 50 unit syringe to a 5mg vile. And was going to start of @ 250mcg 2 times ed . Or any suggestions would be appreciated . Also the frag is quite clear . Most posts i have read its been cloudy , Any thoughts? It was made by Gen X  if anyone is familar with this peptide co.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 30, 2011)

i was told true frag will be cloudy if mix with bac water. and you should let it sit in the fridge for 24hrs. i would start at 250 2x day and then see how your rats feel and work your way up. its all research. and give it to your rats on an empty stomach.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 30, 2011)

Klutch said:


> i was told true frag will be cloudy if mix with bac water. and you should let it sit in the fridge for 24hrs. i would start at 250 2x day and then see how your rats feel and work your way up. its all research. and give it to your rats on an empty stomach.


Ya thats what i've read .hopefully it will be gtg . Did the mix sound about right to  you. wouldnt want that rat to be under or overdosed. thanks again brother.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 4, 2011)

Krazyrider. A few things. In regards to you mixing, I am not sure 3ml will fit in the bottle. May be tight? Also just use two pins. One two put ur BA in and another as a reference to see what info is on ur pin ex .5 cc/ 30 ius. Then punch the data in the pep calc. Can't go wrong. 

So have you initiated research?


----------



## 1krazyrider (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Krazyrider. A few things. In regards to you mixing, I am not sure 3ml will fit in the bottle. May be tight? Also just use two pins. One two put ur BA in and another as a reference to see what info is on ur pin ex .5 cc/ 30 ius. Then punch the data in the pep calc. Can't go wrong.
> 
> So have you initiated research?


 Not yet , Waiting on some info on the frag i have. After i reconned it, 2 viles were clear and everything ive read says it should be cloudy ? its about a yr old and has been refridgerated since. I just saw someone post something on this co. and waiting on a reply back from him.hopefully with some good info. The co is supposedly registered with the fda? Saw another board post this info also , but have been waiting weeks to be admitted to his board and have also ha pm him multiple times nicely with no reply. Must not be good enough to join his private club .Prick... Funny thing is he promote the shit out of this co?


----------

